# Cervelo = Crap ?!?!?!?!?!?



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

I took my Cervelo P2C into the LBS for a tune-up. While chatting with the owner, he tells me he doesn't sell crap (Cervelo) bikes. He does sell Specialized, Cannondale and Colnago, but not Cervelo. When I question him about that statement, he tells me he's only joking. Then when I go to pick up my bike, I jokingly ask how he allowed the store to work on such a crap bike. His response....some Cervelo bikes (S3 are OK, but not the lower end bikes like your P2C).

What would you do? Firebomb the place....or just put the boots to their top riders in the next group ride?


----------



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

C6Rider said:


> I took my Cervelo P2C into the LBS for a tune-up. While chatting with the owner, he tells me he doesn't sell crap (Cervelo) bikes. He does sell Specialized, Cannondale and Colnago, but not Cervelo. When I question him about that statement, he tells me he's only joking. Then when I go to pick up my bike, I jokingly ask how he allowed the store to work on such a crap bike. His response....some Cervelo bikes (S3 are OK, but not the lower end bikes like your P2C).
> 
> What would you do? Firebomb the place....or just put the boots to their top riders in the next group ride?


Ignore it and never go back. Find a LBS that does not dis' a bike that they perhaps know nothing about....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

No store has the right to dis any bike of any brand of any price.


----------



## RACE-PACE (Apr 8, 2010)

did Cervelo turn the store down when they asked to be a dealer?

I wouldn't use them again though, if they aren't professional enough to treat you and your bike with respect then they don't deserve your trade... whatever the brand they dis it is unprofessional in front of the customer


----------



## RACE-PACE (Apr 8, 2010)

also you could name them... ?


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

name and shame - helps out fellow riders


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

iyeoh said:


> No store has the right to dis any bike of any brand of any price.


Sure they do. And folks have the right to take their business wherever they want.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

Pedal Performance...in Pickering, Ontario Canada


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Don't know the answer to that one*



RACE-PACE said:


> did Cervelo turn the store down when they asked to be a dealer?
> 
> I wouldn't use them again though, if they aren't professional enough to treat you and your bike with respect then they don't deserve your trade... whatever the brand they dis it is unprofessional in front of the customer



I'm not sure about their history with Cervelo with respect to being turned down by Cervelo, or being a former Cervelo dealer. I do know that the store that sold me my bike in 2008 stopped selling Cervelo in 2009.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Maybe he was just yanking your chain. If it is any indication of the store, they are one of the few Colnago dealers in the GTA that are actually an authorized dealer (even if their prices are just north of insane).


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Not going to let it bother me*



strathconaman said:


> Maybe he was just yanking your chain. If it is any indication of the store, they are one of the few Colnago dealers in the GTA that are actually an authorized dealer (even if their prices are just north of insane).


I want to think that exactly what happened...just yanking my chain. I've been in the store many times, and visited them at the bike show. They're very friendly....I think I'll pass it off.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

C6Rider said:


> I'm not sure about their history with Cervelo with respect to being turned down by Cervelo, or being a former Cervelo dealer. I do know that the store that sold me my bike in 2008 stopped selling Cervelo in 2009.


...and my LBS just started selling Cervelos this season. What does that mean?


----------



## drdiaboloco (Apr 10, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> ...and my LBS just started selling Cervelos this season. What does that mean?


They have descended into pure crapitude?


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

drdiaboloco said:


> They have descended into pure crapitude?


Does that mean I should be able to pick up a S3 really cheap soon? If so, I'm game! 
The guy at the store was probably just being an idiot and wanting to sell you one of his brands.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ahh, dealing with bike store owners and employees. It's this mentality, either through ignorance or deception, that is why I do my own repairs, purchase frames and parts online, and spend as little time in bike stores as possible.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

Pass him on a ride next time on you "crap" Cervelo.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

C6Rider said:


> I took my Cervelo P2C into the LBS for a tune-up. While chatting with the owner, he tells me he doesn't sell crap (Cervelo) bikes. He does sell Specialized, Cannondale and Colnago, but not Cervelo. When I question him about that statement, he tells me he's only joking. Then when I go to pick up my bike, I jokingly ask how he allowed the store to work on such a crap bike. His response....some Cervelo bikes (S3 are OK, but not the lower end bikes like your P2C).
> 
> What would you do? Firebomb the place....or just put the boots to their top riders in the next group ride?


I also once visited and LBS nearby where the head mechanic was really nice, however one of the owners tried convincing me that engineering-wise Specialized bikes were far superior to anything else out there. As you can tell he was an authorized Specialized dealer. He didn't go as far as saying my R3 is crap but he was overselling Specialized.

He also told me that Cervelo R3 is not true monococque. It's actually a lugged frame covered up in layers of CF. Not that it matters to me, but does someone here know if he's telling the truth?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

MG537 said:


> I also once visited and LBS nearby where the head mechanic was really nice, however one of the owners tried convincing me that engineering-wise Specialized bikes were far superior to anything else out there. As you can tell he was an authorized Specialized dealer. He didn't go as far as saying my R3 is crap but he was overselling Specialized.
> 
> He also told me that Cervelo R3 is not true monococque. It's actually a lugged frame covered up in layers of CF. Not that it matters to me, but does someone here know if he's telling the truth?


I believe that statement is true, but that doesn't make it crap either. Another bike that uses a similar construction is Scott. These two brands have proven themselves on the professional racing circuit. Having both Specialized and Cervelo bikes I enjoy them both for what they are and have not had a problem with either frame.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

When dealing with the guys of an LBS, the best bikes in the world are the ones they sell. The worst are the ones that they don't sell. If you like it and it's performing well, just ignore 'em.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I know of stores that have had problems with Cervelo as a company - shipping, getting correct parts, communications. Never heard a single complaint about the actual bike construction.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am not certain that I would give a pass to what occurred. While it may have been under the guise of friendly banter, the store owner was being disrespectful to you the customer. Clearly, the business has poor customer service standards, if any. When you are seeking service, you don't want to have doubts about the motivation of the business.

There is nothing crap about a P2C. Look for service elsewhere.


----------



## R3 Sloth (Mar 25, 2010)

giro_man said:


> I am not certain that I would give a pass to what occurred. While it may have been under the guise of friendly banter, the store owner was being disrespectful to you the customer. Clearly, the business has poor customer service standards, if any. When you are seeking service, you don't want to have doubts about the motivation of the business.
> 
> There is nothing crap about a P2C. Look for service elsewhere.


Agreed, it's exactly this type of arrogant, ignorant spew that makes cycling such an intimidating prospect for the uninitiated. 

I personally wouldn't go back and give them business unless it was absolutely necessary. Not that I'm a prick but I hate being treated with disrespect concerning something as benign as a hobby.


----------



## jezphil (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah - of course Cervelo frames are rubbish. I mean the notion that they were ridden to victories in the Tour de France and Paris Roubaix is obviously just a myth, right?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I always tell my customers that ''if you buy a bike from a bike shop, even if it's not me, it's almost impossible to buy a bad one." Cervelo included. I don't sell Trek or Specialized (thankfully), but they make great bikes. As an aside, not many companies make a true monococque anymore as it's substantially heavier than a tube to tube like everyone else uses now days. monococque is so 1998 :lol:.

Starnut


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*Question about monocoque*



STARNUT said:


> As an aside, not many companies make a true monococque anymore as it's substantially heavier than a tube to tube like everyone else uses now days. monococque is so 1998 :lol:.
> 
> Starnut



Which current frames are true monocoque? Do the advantages of this frame design offset the additional weight? Just wondering.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

C6Rider said:


> Which current frames are true monocoque? Do the advantages of this frame design offset the additional weight? Just wondering.


Many high-end Specialized frames (but maybe not the S-Works) have a "triple monocoque". If monocoque is good, then triple monocoque must be three times as good, right?  ;-)

This didn't make all that much sense to me, and then I read witchcraft and it makes a little bit more sense. According to Specialized, it seems that a monocoque frame now just needs for the front triangle to be a single piece not the whole frame. While over at Aegis, they take the view that a 3 piece design is superior to a 1 piece design (and they explain why), but that 3 piece is a "non-full monocoque".

So it depends on what you mean by "true monocoque". If you literally mean that the whole frame is made in one continuous piece, there may not be many at all.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

FWIW, I haven't heard many negative things about Cevelos. I have heard negative things about how Cervelo handles it's dealer network - so that's why that LBS my consider them crap.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

A "true" monocoque would be a bike that is built in one big piece. As in there is only one mold. Rather than a bunch of molds that are then joined. If memory serves, the De Rosa Tango was the last "true" monocoque.

Triple monocoque :lol::frown2: Those twits will say anything. What's going on is they have 3 pieces of monocoque frame that are joined via the tube to tube construction or "carbon welding" as someone has called in recently. Remember in kindergarden when you did paper mache? Same thing..... little more complicated...... but same thing.

The current batch of frames (with one exception) that are built in a tube-to-tube construction all have two very important pieces built as one. The entire front triangle being one and the BB/chainstay assembly being the other. Cervelo was the first to do this and eliminate the joint. Cannondale was next.

At any rate...... 'True' monocoque is heavy as there is a lot of excess material.

Starnut


----------

